# BAMMA 16 - Potential Fights



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Overall I enjoyed BAMMA 15 alot and some new potential fights have emerged from the results.

Fighter Performance:

Thompson/Selmani - Not really that interested in seeing Thompson anytime soon due to the manner he was beaten here. Selmani may be worth seeing again and asked to fight for a Championship not sure if BAMMA are interested in pursuing an Albania champion though.

Potential fights for Selmani:
Phil De Fries


Fletcher/Hervey - A cheap win for Fletcher but a win none the less, this could line him up for another crack at Barnaoui or even a re-match with Hervey. Tony Hervey on the other hand was excellent and I would also be interested in seeing him again whether it's against Fletcher or a different opponent.

Potential fights for Fletcher:
Mansour Barnaoui
Tony Hervey (rematch)
Andre Winner

Potential fights for Hervey:
Colin Fletcher (rematch)
Andre Winner
Tim Radcliffe
Martin Delaney

DuQuesnoy/Violet - DuQuesnoy really does look superb and I suspect he'll be competing at the very top of MMA quite soon. It's hard to judge Violet's performance after being caught in that whirlwind.

Potential fights for DuQuesnoy:
Andy Craven
Jay Furness
Chris Horodecki ($$$)

Murrie/Edwards - Edwards looked great in this upset and made short work of Murrie, I'm interested in seeing who he's matched up against next.

Potential fights for Edwards:
Ryan Scope

McLeman/De Vent - Wasn't overly impressed with either man and both seemed to gas (especially McLeman) fairly early, McLeman, despite being the champion I wouldn't expect him to make a big jump in quality of opponent next.

Potential fights for McLeman:
Yannick Bahati
Ion Pascu

Scope/Arish - Both looked fairly tentative but Scope showed good durability again, looked like he wanted out after hurting his leg but managed to recover and win, wouldn't be against seeing Arish but excited to see how far Scope can go.

Potential fights for Scope:
Leon Edwards
Wayne Murrie
Alex Montagnani

Potential fights for Arish:
Wayne Murray
Alex Montagnani

Saadeh/Besharate - Saadeh was excellent again and I' expect his hype to continue after this performance, possible UFC call with another win or two.

Potential fights for Saadeh:
Pietro Menga
Brian Hyslop

Other Fights:

Paul Daley-Eddy Ellis (makes alot of sense with Wallhead gone)
Scott Askham-Max Nunes

Jason Jones returning against:
Iain Martell
James McSweeney

Additional things I'd like to see for BAMMA 16:

*A UK TV deal, the streaming is appreciated but hopefully they'll land themselves back on 5 or an equivalent channel.
*A fast turnaround, hopefully for June or July.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Phil Harris just got released from UFC so I'd expect to see him fighting here.

Also surely its time for BAMMA to crown a new Featherweight Champion? Mark Adams hasn't fought in 4 years!!!


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Phil Harris just got released from UFC so I'd expect to see him fighting here.
> 
> Also surely its time for BAMMA to crown a new Featherweight Champion? Mark Adams hasn't fought in 4 years!!!


Phil Harris already signed with CWFC and I asked BAMMAguy before about Adams and apparently he has retired.. Tom DuQuesnoy became the new FW champ on Saturday mate.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Yup thats correct DuQuesnoy is new Champ.

I can confirm that Askham/Nunes WILL happen at BAMMA 16, we are just confirming dates currently. I can also confirm Paul Daley will be on the card as well, opponent to be determined.

As far as TV goes we are still in negotiation with 5 as well as other channels. It was just we had to do this event with or without TV, so we did it wothout obviously.

**Disclaimer*** These are who I would like to see personally, this is not in anyway official or likely to happen.


Ill ignore Nunes/Askham as thats a done deal.

Daley Vs. Ellis - BAMMA World WW Title
DuQuesnoy Vs. Jay Furness/Ashleigh Grimshaw
Edwards Vs. Ryan Scope/Walter Ghardzha
Murrie Vs. Arish II
Mcleman Vs. Lee Chadwick
Andy Craven Vs. James Saville
Jack Grant Vs. Any UK LW
Andre Winner Vs. Freakshow
Selmani Vs. De Fries


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I missed that FW title fight!

Daley fighting is always a positive, Ellis would be a good option or Ryan Scope.I'd love to see him and Zaromskis mix it up but obviously that Depends on Zaromskis bellator contract.

Anyone know the relationship BAMMA has with cage warriors, are guys locked into exclusive contracts? Because Chris Fishgold vs DuQuesnoy would be sweet.

I have to be honest and at this time freakshow doesn't interest me all that much. I can think of about 10 UK lightweights that I think would take him out.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> I missed that FW title fight!
> 
> Daley fighting is always a positive, Ellis would be a good option or Ryan Scope.I'd love to see him and Zaromskis mix it up but obviously that Depends on Zaromskis bellator contract.
> 
> ...


Daley-Scope would be a disaster at this point and would derail arguably the UK's best prospect, noway would i like to see that fight. Scope should go against Leon Edwards for the UK belt.

Wayne Murrie-Walter Gahadza for a crack at the Scope-Edwards winner would make alot of sense seeing at the Scope-Gahadza fight has fell apart twice.

As for Freakshow, I think he'd get rolled by Barnaoui again - BAMMA should be looking to bring in the likes of Martin Delaney, Tim Radcliffe, Andrew Winner as opponents for him.

BAMMAGuy any idea which city will host the next event?


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yeah I guess you're right about Scope. Just hard to find any fights for Daley that make any kind of sense. I'm not sure giving him a shot at the WW title is the right move. If he won it es have to defend against whoever was most deserving in the division when I feel BAMMAs strategy would be to give him more marquee fights with name value. 

I wonder if they consider a cheeky 1 fight deal offer to Jake Shields...


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

edlavis88 said:


> Yeah I guess you're right about Scope. Just hard to find any fights for Daley that make any kind of sense. I'm not sure giving him a shot at the WW title is the right move. If he won it es have to defend against whoever was most deserving in the division when I feel BAMMAs strategy would be to give him more marquee fights with name value.
> 
> I wonder if they consider a cheeky 1 fight deal offer to Jake Shields...


Good point, Daley's deal is for three fights.. BAMMA 16 will be his second so If he was to face Ellis for the belt, contractually he would only defend it once, and I'd imagine a re-nogtiating would be.. erm, unpleasant for BAMMA if he had the belt.

As for Jake Shields, I can't imagine BAMMA would have that kind of money but it's a nice thought.. a Daley-Shields rematch would still mean alot to global MMA.


----------



## edlavis88 (Jul 12, 2009)

I like Andy Craven a lot. Lots of different routes BAMMA can go with him. I wouldn't like to see him vs DuQuesnoy just yet but they could certainly do that. James Saville works as does Andrew Fisher but personally I'd love to see him mix it up with a vet. I hear Joachim Hansen is back on the European scene. A win over someone like that and BAMMA can sell the poop out of Craven.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

It'll be interesting to see how things proceed from here.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Andrew Fisher is contracted to Bellator. Yes I do know the next city but I can't say just yet. In the next couple of weeks we should have some very exciting news to post.

Daley is fairly flexible with us he can fight for other non UK based orcs in MMA and for any Kickboxing org she so chooses so if he was to win the belt I don't think it would present that much of a problem.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Did you just refer to Daley as a she? lol


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.sherdog.com/events/M4tC-15-Bad-Blood-37397

M4TC are doing Scope-Gahadza in August.. you've got to get in there fast BAMMAGuy!!

:thumbsup:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That should be a good match up.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

To be fair they already had that fight booked twice previously before so it would be rude for us now to steal that off them.

I have seen the first draft of potential BAMMA 16 fights so all I can say is whichever way you chalk it, it's going to be an insane lineup.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Could you also tell us roughly when it'll be?


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Not quite yet. It's all confirmed, but we are just waiting on one final thing to be a 100% to be in place so that we can announce with a main event.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Not quite yet. It's all confirmed, but we are just waiting on one final thing to be a 100% to be in place so that we can announce with a main event.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


What a tease!

:thumbsdown:


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

Hey I don't want to announce something then it falls apart and I'm left looking stupid, plus what I say can be considered official, so I have to be really careful. You never know who's reading this.


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

BAMMA UK Guy said:


> Hey I don't want to announce something then it falls apart and I'm left looking stupid, plus what I say can be considered official, so I have to be really careful. You never know who's reading this.
> 
> 
> Sent from Verticalsports.com App


Sure, If it's part of the job requisite to keep the details quiet until a certain date I understand, not worth getting a slap on the wrist for some mugs on an internet forum.

Still you can drop us a few hints, does the card look at all similar to what we were estimating before? Is the venue in the North or South (don't have to be specific)? Are there any Americans on the card? etc

:wink01:


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That should be interesting.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

kantowrestler said:


> That should be interesting.


1. I have no idea what this adds to the topic.

2. It explains why you have 10,000 posts.


----------



## BAMMA UK Guy (Jun 26, 2013)

gazh said:


> Sure, If it's part of the job requisite to keep the details quiet until a certain date I understand, not worth getting a slap on the wrist for some mugs on an internet forum.
> 
> Still you can drop us a few hints, does the card look at all similar to what we were estimating before? Is the venue in the North or South (don't have to be specific)? Are there any Americans on the card? etc
> 
> :wink01:



OK north of London, a couple of the fights mentioned are bang on the money. There is the possibility of some very well known international talent and several titles will be on the event. The venue has a very grandiose feel and will make a lot of people sit up and take notice.

I reckon that's vague enough ;-)


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Are we talking about both British and World titles?


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

http://www.bamma.com/news/2014/04/29/bamma-fight-night-askham-vs-nunes

BAMMA "Fight Night" will be taking place on June 7th and will be headlined by Askham-Nunes, from reading the BAMMA Twitter and Website it looks as though they'll use these Fight Night cards to keep things ticking over (more opportunities for contracted fighters to fight) and develop more local talent.

Great Idea, can't wait to see who else is on the card!


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

That actually sounds like a very good idea. It would be nice to see BAMMA cards held more often. Even if it does consist of up and comers they still do good work.


----------

